# Studieren oder Techniker??



## Jumper (28 Februar 2006)

Hi bin Mechatroniker und überlege gerade ob ich lieber den Technicker machen soll oder lieber Studieren soll

Denkt ihr ein Mechatronikstudium hat Zukunft oder ist ein Elektrotechnikstudium von Vorteil?
Oder ist der Technicker genau soviel wert?
Beim Studium gehen halt 4-5 Jahre drauf

Über Infos und Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!!

Gruß Jumper


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bin Mechatroniker und überlege gerade ob ich lieber den Technicker machen soll oder lieber Studieren soll
> 
> Denkt ihr ein Mechatronikstudium hat Zukunft oder ist ein Elektrotechnikstudium von Vorteil?
> Oder ist der Technicker genau soviel wert?
> ...


Ich kann dir nicht viel zur Nachfrage nach Mechatronikern bzw. Mechatroniktechnikern sagen.
Die Elektrotechnikabsolventen gehen jedes Jahr um einige Prozent zurück, obwohl sie in der Wirtschaft gebraucht werden.
Ich schwange derzeit wohl zwischen Informationstechnik und Elektrotechnik. Bei beiden gibt es eine Fachrichtung (industrielle) Automatisierung bzw. -technik.
Falls du dich entscheidest zu studieren, musst du dann natürlich noch zwischen den verschiedenen Arten der deutschen Hochschulen entscheiden.

Einmal gibt es da die ganz normalen Universitäten. Diese sind wohl im technischen Bereich weniger geeignet als Fachhochschulen, es sei denn du willst Wissenschaftler auf dem Gebiet der Elektrotechnik werden. Einen Dr.-Ing. kann man auch mit einem guten Fachhochschul-Diplon machen, soweit ich das bis jetzt überblicken konnte. Auf Universitäten kommt man nur mit der allgemeinen Hochschulreife,

Dann gibt es eben die Fachhochschulen, die schon deutlich mehr Praxis bieten als eine Universität. Im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik ist Mannheim recht beliebt und bekannt. Hierfür reicht dann auch eine Fachhochschulreife.

Etwas neuer sind die Dualen Systeme von Fachhochschulen und brandneu von Berufsakademien. Man macht dabei eine praktische Ausbildung in einem Unternehmen und die theoretische eben im Stil eines Studiums. Wobei ich derzeit das duale System von Fachhhochschulen bevorzugen würde, denn mit einem BA-Diplom bzw. BA-Bachelor wird man teilweise nicht zu Materstudiengängen zugelassen. Und den Weg nach oben würde ich mir nie verbauen wollen. Desweiteren ist ein BA-Diplom kein akademischer Stand und wird auch nur mit viel Glück in England zum Bachelor umgeschrieben. Auf BAs darf man in Baden-Württemberg nur mit einer allgemeinen Hochschulreife, obwohl ein BA-Diplom derzeit noch unter dem FH-Diplom steht (seltsam, oder?). In allen anderen Bundesländern auch mit einer Fachhochschulreife (gelegentlich nach Eignungsprüfung, die zu bestehen sein sollte).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen. Bin natürlich kein Professor, der dir deine Fragen sicher detailierter und besser beantworten kann!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MatMer (28 Februar 2006)

Hi, ich studiere derzeit an einer Fachhochschule Industrielle Informatik - Automatisierungstechnik. Ich mache noch einen Diplom Abschluss, wenn du jetzt anfängst musst du fast schon auf den Bachelor, der weniger als der Dipl. Ing dauert, ist aber auch weniger "Wert", wenn du dann weiter machen willst musst du den Master machen, dauert länger ist aber auch "Höher". Wenn du nur Fachhochschulreife hast aber auf ne Uni willst, musst du zunächst das Grundstudium an der FH machen, damit darfst du dann an ne Uni. Mir fehlt dazu noch eine Prüfung, dann hätte ich die Berechtigung dazu.

Von Mechatronik habe ich nur gehört das die Firmen vom den Trend wieder weg gehen, und von Elektrotechnik höre ich immer das wir gesucht werden wie bekloppt. Vom Techniker weiß ich leider nichts.

Deine Aussage das das Studium 4-5 Jahre dauert verstehe ich nicht so ganz, wenn es bei mir sehr gut läuft schaffe ich es in 3 1/2 Jahren, heißt mit nur 1-2 bezahlten Semestern. Die 5 Jahre in der Elektrotechnik an einer FH finde ich nicht mehr realistisch.


----------



## afk (28 Februar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas neuer sind die Dualen Systeme von Fachhochschulen und brandneu von Berufsakademien.


Berufsakademien sind ganz bestimmt nicht brandneu, die gibt es wohl schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren.



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Auf BAs darf man in Baden-Württemberg nur mit einer allgemeinen Hochschulreife, obwohl ein BA-Diplom derzeit noch unter dem FH-Diplom steht (seltsam, oder?).


Das wird in der Praxis (zumindest bei uns hier in der Gegend) aber meist ganz anders gesehen !


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Berufsakademien sind ganz bestimmt nicht brandneu, die gibt es wohl schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren.


 Im Vergleich zu den anderen Hochschulen ist es brandneu! Es wird auch erst seit einigen Jahren von den Unternehmen so unterstützt.


			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird in der Praxis (zumindest bei uns hier in der Gegend) aber meist ganz anders gesehen!


 Hier gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander. Ich mag mir jedenfalls nicht den Weg bis zum Dr.-Ing. verbauen bzw. wesentlich verlängern, auch wenn ich ihn nicht mache, aber generell sollte der Weg schon offen bleiben.


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich studiere derzeit an einer Fachhochschule Industrielle Informatik - Automatisierungstechnik.


Vielleicht sagst du mir mal um welche FH es sich handelt. Klingt nämlich recht interessant.


----------



## MatMer (28 Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich studiere an der Fachhoschschule Südwestfalen Abteilung Soest,  die anderen Standorte sind Hagen, Iserlohn und Mesched. Da die FHs alle so klein sind haben die sich zusammengeschlossen, früher liefen alle der Standorte mit unter der Uni Paderborn.
PLZ ist 59494 Soest
Das gute daran ist die FHs sind alle recht nah beieinander und biete viel Studiengänge, Kommunikationstechnik, Maschinenbau, Mechatronik, Elektrische Energietechnik, Industrielle Informatik- Automatisierungstechnik etc. auch mit den ganzen Wirtschaftsgedöns....

www.fh-swf.de oder www.fh-soest.de
Bin im dritten Semester, komme dann im März ins 4.

Und ich hab auch ein sogeannten Kooperatives Studium, ich kriege halt ein ganz normales Gehalt von der Firma und arbeite immer wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab auch ein sogeannten Kooperatives Studium, ich kriege halt ein ganz normales Gehalt von der Firma und arbeite immer wenn ich Zeit habe.


Das hab ich eigentlich auch vor. Wie genau läuft das bei deinem System? Was machst du bzw. wie verhält sich die Zeiteinteilung (z.B. blockmässig)?


----------



## MatMer (28 Februar 2006)

Hi, eigentlich läuft das bei den meisten Firmen so, dass die Studenten während des Semester komplett studieren, wir haben zwei Firmen in der Umgebung die etwa jeweils 15 Studenten beschäftigen. Da ist der Student während des Semester Student und während der Vorlesungsfreien Zeite Arbeiter. Die haben auch Vorschriften das die ihre Prüfungen zum ersten Zeitraum schreiben etc. Wer da die Prüfungen nicht besteht kriegt auch Geld gestrichen oder fliegt sogar bei zuvielen Prüfungen.

Bei mir ist es so ich bin erster und einziger Student. Mein Chef ist sehr locker, wir haben uns so geeinigt das ich während des Studiums einmal die Woche vorbei kommen, im ersten Semester für 3, im zweiten für 4 und im dritten für 5 Stunden, je nachdem wie das mit dem Stundenplan passt. Im nächsten Semester hab ich wahrscheinlich Dienstags frei, daher werde ich dann immer arbeiten gehen, wenn ich gefragt habe ob ich mal ne Woche zuhause bleiben kann zum lernen o.ä. war das kein Problem.
Bei mir wird auch kein Druck ausgeübt wenn ich ne Prüfung nicht bestanden habe.

Das Schwierigste ist einfach eine Firma zufinden die so etwas anbietet.


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, eigentlich läuft das bei den meisten Firmen so, dass die Studenten während des Semester komplett studieren, wir haben zwei Firmen in der Umgebung die etwa jeweils 15 Studenten beschäftigen. Da ist der Student während des Semester Student und während der Vorlesungsfreien Zeite Arbeiter. Die haben auch Vorschriften das die ihre Prüfungen zum ersten Zeitraum schreiben etc. Wer da die Prüfungen nicht besteht kriegt auch Geld gestrichen oder fliegt sogar bei zuvielen Prüfungen.
> 
> Bei mir ist es so ich bin erster und einziger Student. Mein Chef ist sehr locker, wir haben uns so geeinigt das ich während des Studiums einmal die Woche vorbei kommen, im ersten Semester für 3, im zweiten für 4 und im dritten für 5 Stunden, je nachdem wie das mit dem Stundenplan passt. Im nächsten Semester hab ich wahrscheinlich Dienstags frei, daher werde ich dann immer arbeiten gehen, wenn ich gefragt habe ob ich mal ne Woche zuhause bleiben kann zum lernen o.ä. war das kein Problem.
> Bei mir wird auch kein Druck ausgeübt wenn ich ne Prüfung nicht bestanden habe.
> ...



Stimmt, da bin ich auch noch auf der Suche. Bei diesem Modell muss die Firma aber leider in unmittelbarer Nähe zur FH liegen, sonst macht dein Modell kein Sinn.


----------



## afk (28 Februar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich zu den anderen Hochschulen ist es brandneu! Es wird auch erst seit einigen Jahren von den Unternehmen so unterstützt.


Ich weiß nicht, wie bei Dir in der Gegend die BA's funktionieren, aber in BW kannst Du gar nicht ohne Ausbildungsbetrieb an der BA studieren. BA's werden also zwangsläufig seit ihrem Bestehen von den Unternehmen unterstützt (sonst gäbe es sie gar nicht, oder sie hätten keine Studenten  ).



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander. Ich mag mir jedenfalls nicht den Weg bis zum Dr.-Ing. verbauen bzw. wesentlich verlängern, auch wenn ich ihn nicht mache, aber generell sollte der Weg schon offen bleiben.


Dazu zitiere ich aus der FAQ der BA Stuttgart:



> Am 15. Oktober 2004 hat die Kultusministerkonferenz die hochschulrechtliche Gleichstellung akkreditierter Bachelor-Abschlüsse an Berufsakademien mit Hochschulabschlüssen beschlossen. Akkreditierte Bachelor-Abschlüsse werden an Berufsakademien voraussichtlich ab Jahrgang 2006 (d.h. Studienbeginn zum 1.10.2006) eingeführt werden können, die dann den Zugang zu einem Master-Aufbaustudium auch in ganz Deutschland eröffnen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Es besteht darüber hinaus zur Zeit die Möglichkeit, dass Studierende des dritten Jahres gegen eine Gebühr zusätzlich zum Diplom-Abschluss einen Bachelor (honours) der Open University von England erwerben können, wenn sie diese Option zu Beginn des dritten Studienjahres wählen. Mit diesem international bekannten und anerkannten Abschluss ist die Berufsausübung und der Zugang zu einem Master-Studium außerhalb Deutschlands i.d.R. problemlos möglich.



Gruß Axel


----------



## MatMer (28 Februar 2006)

Bei mir liegt die Firma ne gute halbe Stunde weit weg von der FH, und mein eigentliches Zuhause ne Stunde von der FH und auch ne halbe Stunde bis zur Firma, hab aber ne Wohnung bei der FH.
Es machst schon Sinn. Ich muss halt nur immer fahren.


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu zitiere ich aus der FAQ der BA Stuttgart:


Ja, derzeit aber noch nicht und auch nur vorraussichtlich ab Wintersemester 2006.
Und die BAs haben doch ernsthaft erst richtig in den letzten Jahren an Beliebtheit zugelegt!


----------



## afk (28 Februar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, derzeit aber noch nicht und auch nur vorraussichtlich ab Wintersemester 2006.
> Und die BAs haben doch ernsthaft erst richtig in den letzten Jahren an Beliebtheit zugelegt!



Für Jumper dürfte Wintersemester 2006 wohl reichen, da er ja noch in Ausbildung ist, und er hat schließlich die (ursprüngliche) Frage gestellt. Wie es mit Dir steht, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn Du noch vor Winter 2006 anfangen willst, dann mußt Du Dich ein wenig beeilen, oder ? 

Und was die Beliebtheit von BA's angeht, die ist bei uns schon seit vielen Jahren recht groß, weil viele mittlere und größere Unternehmen hier schon lange ein hohes Engagement bezüglich den BA's zeigen. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Für Jumper dürfte Wintersemester 2006 wohl reichen, da er ja noch in Ausbildung ist, und er hat schließlich die (ursprüngliche) Frage gestellt. Wie es mit Dir steht, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn Du noch vor Winter 2006 anfangen willst, dann mußt Du Dich ein wenig beeilen, oder ?
> 
> Und was die Beliebtheit von BA's angeht, die ist bei uns schon seit vielen Jahren recht groß, weil viele mittlere und größere Unternehmen hier schon lange ein hohes Engagement bezüglich den BA's zeigen.
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, ich starte erst Wintersemester 2007, aber hab dennoch Bedenken, ob bis dahin wirklich alle Studiengänge umgestellt sind. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## afk (28 Februar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, ich starte erst Wintersemester 2007, aber hab dennoch Bedenken, ob bis dahin wirklich alle Studiengänge umgestellt sind.



Die BA Stuttgart bietet laut Homepage ab Winter '06 alle Studiengänge entsprechend an. Aber wie gesagt, BW ist bezüglich der BA's wohl ein wenig fortschrittlicher als andere Bundesländer ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Thomas-03 (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ein Thema bei dem sich die Gelehrten streiten.

Ich rede mal nur von unseren Erfahrungen da Spekulationen nicht viel bringen.

Wir bilden selbst sogenannte BA Absolventen aus aber wenn ich mir die Inhalte und vor allem das Diplom anschaue, naja da würde ich eher auf die Technikerschule. Klar das die Firmen dafür sind, so kommt man günstig an einen Dipl. Ing. aber die meissten stellen einen nur zum Techniker ein.

FH ist eine gute und gesunde Basis und steht dem UNI Absolventen in nichts nach, es sei denn man möchte auch mal in den Bereich Forschung bzw seinen Dr. anhängen, da ist es mit dem Uni Anhang einfacher.

Techniker ist für alle die eher auf der technischen Ebene, Bsp. Fachliche Leitung, bleiben wollen.

Von den Themen Bachlor & Co halte ich gar nix und mittlerweile sehen das auch viele Firmen so. Siehe Artikel im Spiegel.

In Deutschland gilt leider zuerst der Titel und dann die eigentliche Quallifikation und aus diesem Grund sollte die Ausbildungsstufe so gut wie möglich sein. Angebot und Nachfrage tut sein übriges.

Mein persönliches Fazit auf Grund meiner Erfahrung= 

Später auch personelle Führung >= FH
PL und fachliche Führung  = Techniker (letzteres natürlich nicht generell ausgeschlossen)

Vom BA Studium halte ich nix.


----------



## Jumper (28 Februar 2006)

Und was haltet ihr von Mechatronik??

Danke schon mal für die Infos 
BA und Uni kommt bei mir nicht in Frage da ich kein ABI hab!
Die 5 Jahre waren auf den Master bezogen!!

Finde die Einteilung zum Betchelor und Master auch dumm aber was will man machen?
Die betriebe werden sich auch daran gewöhnen müssen!


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Und was haltet ihr von Mechatronik??
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Infos
> BA und Uni kommt bei mir nicht in Frage da ich kein ABI hab!
> ...



Hier mal nur ein paar Adressen, auf denen ich mich gerne erkundige:
http://www.studis-online.de
http://www.ausbildungplus.de
http://www.einstieg.com

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## seeba (28 Februar 2006)

Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die Einteilung zum Betchelor und Master auch dumm aber was will man machen?
> Die betriebe werden sich auch daran gewöhnen müssen!



Naja mach einfach 'nen Master und du liegst etwas über dem Dipl.-Ing. (FH).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2006)

Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bin Mechatroniker und überlege gerade
> ob ich lieber den Techniker machen soll oder lieber
> Studieren soll



Hallo,

mit dem Studium hat man später mehr Möglichkeiten,
da man eine breiteren theoretischen Hintergrund 
bekommt. 

Man sollte auch die persönliche Neigung bei der
Wahl der weiteren Ausbildung berücksichtigen.




			
				Thomas-03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein persönliches Fazit auf Grund meiner Erfahrung=
> 
> Später auch personelle Führung >= FH
> PL und fachliche Führung  = Techniker



Nachvollziebar ist das nicht.
Ob jemand zur Personalführung geeignet ist hängt 
von anderen Faktoren ab als vom Niveau der 
technischen Ausbildung. Zu meiner FH-Zeit (87-92) 
hat man nur Fachidioten ausgebildet nach dem 
Motto "Dass einzige, was Sie hier fürs Leben lernen 
ist unter ständigem Druck Leistung zu erbringen."


Generell bin ich auch der Meinung, das bei uns viel 
zu viel auf das Papier geschaut wird als auf dass 
was jemand tatsächlich kann.

Glücklicherweise ist es immer öfter so, dass es nach 
ein paar Jahren im Beruf egal ist, ob man einen BA, 
FH oder Uni-Abschluss hat. Da ist eher wichtig,
"was hinten raus kommt".

Die Firmen, in denen man nur mit dem doppelten
Vornamen (Dr.) in leitende Poitionen kommt 
werden eher weniger.

Fast noch wichtiger als die Auswahl der Art des 
Studiums ist die interdisziplinäre (was für ein 
Wort) Weiterbildung parallel zum Studium oder 
später, z. B. Sprachen, soziale Kompetenz, 
Arbeitsrecht, Rhetorik ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## afk (1 März 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte auch die persönliche Neigung bei der Wahl der weiteren Ausbildung berücksichtigen.


Da stimme ich Ihnen vollständig zu. Studieren nur um des Studieren willens geht (meistens) schief, spätestens im darauf folgenden Berufsleben muß man dann "die Hosen runterlassen".



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Ob jemand zur Personalführung geeignet ist hängt von anderen Faktoren ab als vom Niveau der technischen Ausbildung.


Auch hier meine volle Zustimmung. Ich habe schon Menschen mit höchsten akademischen Graden erlebt, die im Punkto Personalführung absolute Nieten waren (zum Glück waren das nicht meine eigenen Vorgesetzten). Andererseits sind oft diejenigen, die sich (ohne die entsprechenden Papiere) über Jahre hinweg ihre Position erarbeitet haben, kompetente Vorgesetzte und gleichzeitig auch noch menschlich voll in Ordnung.



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Generell bin ich auch der Meinung, das bei uns viel zu viel auf das Papier geschaut wird als auf dass was jemand tatsächlich kann.
> 
> Glücklicherweise ist es immer öfter so, dass es nach ein paar Jahren im Beruf egal ist, ob man einen BA, FH oder Uni-Abschluss hat. Da ist eher wichtig, "was hinten raus kommt".


Ich habe das Glück, solch eine Firma gefunden zu haben. Aufgrund meiner langjährigen Erfahrung in der Softwareentwicklung bin ich hier als "einfacher" Facharbeiter gleichwertig neben mehreren Dipl.-Ing . (BA + FH) tätig. Aber es ist leider immer noch eine Ausnahme, auch ohne den entsprechenden Titel seine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen zu können.



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Fast noch wichtiger als die Auswahl der Art des Studiums ist die interdisziplinäre (was für ein Wort) Weiterbildung parallel zum Studium oder später, z. B. Sprachen, soziale Kompetenz, Arbeitsrecht, Rhetorik ...


Das ist wohl der allerwichtigste Punkt überhaupt. Eine Ausbildung,egal ob zum Dipl.-Ing., Techniker oder auch nur zum Facharbeiter, legt immer nur den Grundstock zur weiteren beruflichen Entwicklung. Entscheidend für den weiteren beruflichen Erfolg ist das, was man dann daraus weiterhin macht, Stichwort "lebenslanges Lernen".


Gruß Axel


----------



## Thomas-03 (1 März 2006)

Hallo

Da stimme ich vollkommen zu, ich wollte dies auch nicht generell als Grundvoraussetzung und einziges Kriterium hinstellen.

Ist ein bisschen unglücklich formuliert! Sorry !

Leider musste ich immer wieder miterleben wie bei durchaus höchst qualifizierten Mitarbeitern die sich vor keinem Ingenieur verstecken mussten, es zum Schluss dann doch wieder Probleme auf Grund des fehlenden Papiers kommt.

Ich habe das mal so vereinfacht.

Eine qualifizierte Fachkraft (dämliches Wort) muss ständig beweisen das er das Wissen hat, aber bei einem Ingenieur setzt man dies automatisch voraus. 

Ausnahmen bestätigen leider nicht die Regel.

Am Besten hat man es natürlich in kleineren und mittleren Unternehmen einfacher da sie sich die teils völlig überzogenen Gehaltsvorstellungen nicht leisten können und dort auch noch das Aufgabengebiet wesentlich breiter gefächert ist.

Trotzdem gilt für mich die Devise:

Bei über 5 Mio. Arbeitslosen und der ständigen Verlagerungen, kann die Ausbildung und Qualifikation nie gut genug sein. 

Die Firmen haben leider die Möglichkeit der Auswahl und ob wir und ich morgen noch eine Beschäftigung haben weiss niemand. 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## afk (1 März 2006)

Thomas-03 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine qualifizierte Fachkraft (dämliches Wort) muss ständig beweisen das er das Wissen hat, aber bei einem Ingenieur setzt man dies automatisch voraus.


Bei der Bewerbung um einen Posten bei einer neuen Firma ist das völlig richtig. Wenn es danach aber darum geht, den Posten auch zu behalten, oder sogar eine bessere Position in der gleichen Firma zu ergattern, dann spielen die Papiere nach meinen Erfahrungen letztendlich nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Ich habe allerdings Großkonzerne immer gemieden, da dort oft bestimmte Positionen nur mit Menschen mit entsprechendem Titel besetzt werden.



			
				Thomas-03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausnahmen bestätigen leider nicht die Regel.


Auch das ist leider richtig. Ohne wenn und aber !


Gruß Axel


----------

